# Best Purchase of 2016?



## ZacharyMenard (Sep 28, 2016)

With the year coming to an end what was the most beneficial purchase you made for fishing this year?


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

20" surface cleaner. Cleaning the driveway and sidewalks was an all day job I dreaded, now its a couple hours and easy. So more time for fishing. 
Not necessarily cheap, but well worth the money despite being an occasional use tool.

http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/General-Pump-DCFSCP20GZ/p16291.html


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I bought a SIMMS jacket on clearance right at Christmas last year that I love. ( I know that is not technically 2016, but within a week of it)


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

My first boat! 1986 hobie power skiff









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sold My Boat*

The best thing I did for my fishing is I sold my Boat!!

I own a Boat & RV storage facility and everyone keeps inviting me to go with them, so I sold my boat and now I go with one of my customers or with one of the guides that keep their boat at my place.

At my age, that is the best thing I have done in a long time. A bit different as i have owned many boats of almost every type including V Drive Flat Bottom drag boats.. now I am boatless and enjoying the times I get to go more..

Less maintenance & more room in my shop for another hot rod 

SG :texasflag


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I picked up a nice Curado G7 and 7ft Castaway rod for $100 about a month ago. I was just looking thru the local garage sales on Facebook and there it was, guy was asking $125, I offered $100 and we made the deal. Like new condition and works great, even is fully spooled with Power Pro Super Slick braid.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I just bought a truck.......


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think I bought anything major for fishing just a few replacement topwaters and plastics. I already have enough to open a branch of Tackle Town.


----------



## flyinnuts01 (May 15, 2015)

190# ice machine....upset I didn't get one years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Let's see a pic of one of those rods. I sold my boat this year also...money is burning a hole in my britches!! Maybe I can post a pic for 2017.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I would have to say one of the best pieces of what I consider nessary equipment has been my FishhideSportswear fishing shirts , kept the wind burn on my neck and face minimal this summer and saved my butt wading a few times thanks to the bright colors they come in , and even on hot days kept me cool . And also this winter will be using them as a base layer under the Simms . Really great product IMOP


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'm hoping the answer to this question will be the Penn Battle 2 and 12' Penn Prevail I just got. We'll know for sure after the Sharkchum seminar next month!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd have to say that the stick it pin anchor is my favorite thing I bought this year. Really made a big impact on ease of shallow water anchoring.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

#1 Best purchase of the year was my TroutSupport box set

#2 Was the Navionics platinum charts for my Lowrance


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Haynie Magnum with a 250 after being boatless for 3 years!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Renewed my worthless Sea Tow membership after I let it lapse for a couple of months and reallllly fng wish I hadn't!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My new Majek Extreme, compared to the others I've had this one is a dude for a bunch of reasons.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

New to me rig, 2012 HDX 250 Kat


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

New to me re-power for the boat. Fresh rebuild on it. With out a doubt, I have the best evinrude mechanic there is. I'm loving it!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I would have to say that picking up 650 shares of Kinder Morgan stock in January would be up at the top. Closed on a new crib last Thursday in Little Elm, Texas. I am really going to miss being close to the salt, that's why the house is not number one on the list.


----------



## FishHide Sportswear (May 10, 2013)

Loving the Freedom Warrior! Amazing boat and you cannot beat the price!


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Texas fishing license.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Riley & Sons said:


> I would have to say that picking up 650 shares of Kinder Morgan stock in January would be up at the top. Closed on a new crib last Thursday in Little Elm, Texas. I am really going to miss being close to the salt, that's why the house is not number one on the list.


If their pipeline from the North to Sabine Pass LNG export goes through among a few other projects, it could be the best purchase you made in a long time.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

FishHide Sportswear said:


> Loving the Freedom Warrior! Amazing boat and you cannot beat the price!


Go Astros! Love the colors


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

My new Yamaha 70 HP, 4 stroke.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Guided fishing trip with goal to learn new techniques. Well worth the money. Should have done it years ago.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

food


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

FishHide Sportswear said:


> Loving the Freedom Warrior! Amazing boat and you cannot beat the price!


That's a sweet rig! I've been eye balling the freedom chiquita.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fishing reels and a divorce attorney. Eventually I'll have more $$ to go fishing and no nagging. 2017 looks to be prime.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

New ride!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

BretE said:


> I think I just bought a truck.......


Lol. Too early in the morning and haven't had my coffee yet but a top candidate would be my composite TLX Tony Lamas. Last pair of lamas were pushing over two years.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

about a dozen shirts i wear golfing/fishing: columbia tamiani...super lightweight, vent in back...no restrictions on backswing...perfect!
just bought 3 more, lol


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

New skiff for guiding.....


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

First new boat.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I should probably say my new skiff given what I paid for it, but the honest answer is Bubba Cluckers. 

I can believe how many fish I catch on those funky fat little plastics.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Concept 13 Tx edition


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

My 2nd Sarge Custom.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those "Cock of the Walk" weighted soft bodies from H&H lures, they did me right when the surf went on fire this summer.
They look like a croaker and have a great swim tail.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

*93 Haynie Seadrifter*

Bought this boat cheap a few months back and have been putting a lot of work into it. Heard a lot of good things about this old boat and although I most likely won't have it ready before the New Years, I am excited about the purchase none the less. New gel coat and front deck reinforcement has been done so far, as well as installing a new water pump. It has a new power head as well the motor runs great.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Renewing our slip at Eagle Point for a 22nd year. Lots of great memories made in 2016.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

fROGG TOGG wading boots


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Trokar hooks. Yeah, baby!


----------



## Skyjunky (Jun 11, 2007)

My Haynie 24 HO.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

fishingjordan said:


> My first boat! 1986 hobie power skiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe someone that cares about you will give you a PFD and kill switch cord for Christmas.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Bought another bass boat


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

redexpress said:


> Maybe someone that cares about you will give you a PFD and kill switch cord for Christmas.


Hey man I don't know why you feel the need to come bash on me and my parents about not caring about me. You don't know me or where I was going. I was simply going down a few houses to pick up my friend in tiki. I can assure you that I do wear both a kill switch and a pfd when going anywhere other than a no wake zone like tiki. I did not feel a need to wear them when going less than a mile in a no wake zone. I do not appreciate your comment and I felt it was unnecessary,if you wanna say something PM me. Have a nice night sir.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

fishingjordan said:


> Hey man I don't know why you feel the need to come bash on me and my parents about not caring about me. You don't know me or where I was going. I was simply going down a few houses to pick up my friend in tiki. I can assure you that I do wear both a kill switch and a pfd when going anywhere other than a no wake zone like tiki. I did not feel a need to wear them when going less than a mile in a no wake zone. I do not appreciate your comment and I felt it was unnecessary,if you wanna say something PM me. Have a nice night sir.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


It's the texting and boating that worries me more...just sayin.hwell:


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

thinshavings said:


> It's the texting and boating that worries me more...just sayin.hwell:


Hi was just connecting my Bluetooth ri radio

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

First offshore boat


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Laguna LT Texas wader 1


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just ignore them Fishingjordan. No need to let them rain on your parade. Nice rig, congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Being a college kid, the best purchase for the year has been my custom Waterloo ultramag, love that stick. Hopefully a boat will be next in the coming of 2017 :bounce:

-Moondog


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

A birthday gift for my wife ... best purchase for enabling fishing in my book ... :biggrin:

.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought a 1K dog...Prolly kept me from spending another 2K fishing this Fall


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I just ordered a BillyStyx for my own dang self!


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I bought a 1K dog...Prolly kept me from spending another 2K fishing this Fall


Sweet! what breed is your pup?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

glojim said:


> Sweet! what breed is your pup?


Cairn...


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Paw Patrol "sky" figurine. Little girl loves that thing. Can't wait to watch the kids on Christmas. 

I am digging my eco diesel truck and can't wait to put my ultrex on my Phoenix 618.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

acoastalbender said:


> A birthday gift for my wife ... best purchase for enabling fishing in my book ... :biggrin:
> 
> .


This is a good one for sure.. Smart.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

fishingjordan said:


> Hey man I don't know why you feel the need to come bash on me and my parents about not caring about me. You don't know me or where I was going. I was simply going down a few houses to pick up my friend in tiki. I can assure you that I do wear both a kill switch and a pfd when going anywhere other than a no wake zone like tiki. I did not feel a need to wear them when going less than a mile in a no wake zone. I do not appreciate your comment and I felt it was unnecessary,if you wanna say something PM me. Have a nice night sir.


There are probably a hundred non-jackass ways he could have suggested that it's good for you to wear a PFD and a kill-switch lanyard. He decided to pass on all of those, and go straight for a slam on you and your parents - none of whom he knows anything about. That comment says way more about him than it does about you.

That's a great photo. I'm not jealous of much, but to be your age and have that boat? Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Paid for xrays and a back brace for a fractured veribre in April so I can handle my kayak next Spring.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Most beneficial purchase(s) for fishing....without doubt, airline tickets to South Pacific, Baja, and Alaska.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Cairn...


That dog is adorable. I didn't really fish before this year, so ... All the stuff. Boat, rods and reels, etc. My wife and I went all in.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> There are probably a hundred non-jackass ways he could have suggested that it's good for you to wear a PFD and a kill-switch lanyard. He decided to pass on all of those, and go straight for a slam on you and your parents - none of whom he knows anything about. That comment says way more about him than it does about you.
> 
> That's a great photo. I'm not jealous of much, but to be your age and have that boat? Enjoy every minute of it.


I really appreciate it. I have to thank him for caring about me but he just said it in a bad way. Tight lines jordan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Man, in all honesty I have had a blessed year. Family in good health, business is doing well. Cant say it was best purchase but seems like I spent way too much on redoing the bulkhead and replaced decking on the coast house. Hope it lasts...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I bought a 1K dog...Prolly kept me from spending another 2K fishing this Fall


Better check into pet insurance:

http://enroll.embracepetinsurance.c...3666830|pkw|embrace pet insurance|pmt|e|pdv|c|


----------



## Blackhammer (Feb 11, 2015)

Managed to replace a couple of the rods that were stolen from my house last year. I have to say that while my Waterloo hp slam mag is nice, I have more fun with my stradic fk/laguna medium light combo to be honest. This red put up a pretty good fight even though it was a hair below 20".


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

new trollin motor battery or new jack for trailer


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

Best fishing purchase I have made this year is an awesome 1500 watt fishing light. Had it put up just this week and can't wait to get to Sargent on Monday to try it out Monday night.


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

lindyb said:


> Best fishing purchase I have made this year is an awesome 1500 watt fishing light. Had it put up just this week and can't wait to get to Sargent on Monday to try it out Monday night.


Please provide details of the light.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've basically had my whole trailer 2011 Mclain trailer rebuilt. I did about half and had Mclain the do the bunks etc. The trailer is so much better now, for whatever reason the boat would float over the fenders when loading which could be a real pain. Whatever Mclain changed with the new bunks makes the boat line up perfectly and it's made recovering the boat a much smoother process.


----------



## 23Dukdogtx! (Jul 21, 2016)

Bought a new to me 2015 Nautic Star 214 XTS.
I've since added an I-Pilot trolling motor and trim tabs. Saving for a Bob's Jack plate.


----------



## richard1075 (Feb 16, 2015)

My Minn Kota DC Alternator on-board charger. After a long day of trolling and power pole usage it uses the big motor to charge the batteries on the trip back from Baffin. I can stay at a hotel in Corpus without a power source and be ready to go the next day.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Paid off my place in Sargent, my home in Houston, and my wifes Charger. Somehow, this makes fishing better.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Picked up a castaway skeleton v2 tops and tails rod at Serious Tackle on clearance. So far so good.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

New 2016 F-250 and a new to me offshore boat...other than that, 2016 has been a rough year for us.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I change my vote. My $400 Big Green Egg clone was my best purchase of 2016.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Hobie PA14.


----------



## BigBear07 (May 9, 2015)

Last years best purchase was our new to us nautic star 2400 tournament. After having only an airboat for the past 15 years I dig being comfy on the way to fishing spots now. 

This years was finally getting my first diesel truck. Needed a new work truck and was tired of my old gas motor chevy struggling with my boat at highway speeds. Bought a 2016 GMC 3500HD dually with a Duramax. I'm in love. I didn't think it could really be that big of a difference but its night and day pulling my boat.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hands down - the Black Platinum Series Jig Heads by Matrix Shad. They fit any soft plastic and STAY seated and because they're round heads - they fit small profile lures and they're easy to rig. I'm done with Norton Lazer Locks ... forever.

To be fair though, I didn't really buy anything else this year ...


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

New 2016 Beavertail Vengeance!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Best purchase of 2016: 6" Hookset wading belt for $12.48 Clearance.! Well... actually bought the last 3 on the shelve. 2 for gifts and 1 spare for me.:doowapsta
Gus


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Boat insurance from Charter Lakes....!!! Bought it at the first of the year and made a claim in December and they've been absolutely nothing but helpful and very responsive!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

New Haynie Cat for the rest of 2016 and the new year!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

rmiller4292 said:


> New 2016 F-250 and a new to me offshore boat...other than that, 2016 has been a rough year for us.


Nice...
We have a 92'. But yours looks to be in better shape.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Our best purchase this year was the new boatlifts...


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

parsrobc said:


> Nice...
> We have a 92'. But yours looks to be in better shape.


Thanks! I love it so far. Its getting a radar and new vhf and chartplotter a the moment.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> New Haynie Cat for the rest of 2016 and the new year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Marcus! You will love it, mine has served me well for the last 5 years.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you, RT....I was riding along on Capt. Sally's and pretty much fell in love with it. Can't wait for 2017!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## russcue1 (May 28, 2014)

Got 4 foot itis and went to a new sportsman 247!


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally got a fishing boat. 2017 JH Performance 230.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

A piece of dirt off League City Parkway (couple blocks from I-45) to build a new high end Complete Auto Repair/Tire Center similar to a GoodYear, actually may fly good year banners still talking with them.


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

I am glad to hear you had a good experience with them. I have used charter lakes for about 10 years and 4 boats but have never needed to use them. Knock on wood... 


Majek11 said:


> Boat insurance from Charter Lakes....!!! Bought it at the first of the year and made a claim in December and they've been absolutely nothing but helpful and very responsive!


----------



## Fernlamas19CAT (Dec 22, 2016)

2017 shoalwater cat


----------

